# Suffolk Lamb wanted in NC



## Ashmeade (Mar 18, 2010)

Can anyone recommend anywhere to get a Suffolk lamb?  Looking for to have as a pet (have goats currently).  Wether preferred and needs to be close or in reasonable distance to Raleigh/Durham or Burlington, NC...


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 18, 2010)

Try any local breeder or livestock auction this time of year.  They are bound to have a bum lamb or two, or three, or ten available.....    Suffolk bottle lambs are a real easy find right about now.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd try to steer away from auctions.  Never know what kind of heebie jeebies you'll pick up there!


----------



## Ashmeade (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks!  I was looking for local breeders.  I have also tried Craigslist and our AG review and not found any as of yet...


----------

